# Bunk Bed Drawers



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

We have the 28rss and it has a nice large storage area under our bunk beds. Problem is that it is not handy at all to get to. We would like to have drawers in that area. Has anyone done this? Have pictures? Tips? Things we need to know...
Any thoughts are appreciated.

Thanks!
Lorrie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Lorrie

I have never thought this mod...but I like it







Are you thinking about a pull out style drawer or just a door so you do not have to lift the matress?

Thor


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Very nice idea. Being a 28rss owner I know what you mean. I may be wrong, but I don't think anyone has done this mod. Sooooooooooo, make sure you take pictures.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

What a great idea!! Pulled the trailer out yesterday, so I'll have to check out what kind of supports are right there. Hopefully we will luck out and can make a simplecut to gain access. Uhhmmm. You got me thinking now


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have been discussing doing the same thing on our 28RS-DS, either bottom hinged or a pair of conventional side hinged doors.

While we are at it, we will probably add an access door into the front pass-thru storage area.

All of this will have to wait until we get a rail system up for the bunk beds.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Doug - agreed. I think I am going to pick up some wood a make a ladder/rail to keep the kids from falling out. Already had one fall from both the upper and lower bed







Luckily the sleeping bag made for a softer landing


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

P.O.,

Sound familiar! Our son took a tumble out of his upper bunk on our last trip, sleeping bag and all!







Landed on his face and wrists, but luckily came through it OK.









Made one H*** of a thump though! 3:00AM and I thought a semi hit the trailer!

Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

On our first trip my son Zach (5) was sleeping on the dinette bed and fell out...scared me half to death...he never woke up. The next morning I asked him about the fall and he didn't remember anything.

I wish I could sleep that good!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

PDX_Doug and Parker Outbacker,

There have been several modifications done on the bunks, ladders, steps, guardrails and such. They're listed in mods.

I am constructionally deficient







so I just bought some white aluminum bed rails with white mesh and heavy-duty velcro(ed) them under the bunk mattresses. Both grandkids like to sleep on the top and neither one has had any issue about falling out. As a matter of fact, not even close to falling out. The rails slide under the bunks about a foot and with heavy duty velcro on both the mattress board and on the rails themselves, they stick really tight. I have trouble even pulling them off, let alone with someone sleeping on the mattress.

If you can construct them, great. But if you're like me, Big Lots (or some other discount store), here I come.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I took off the front panels under the beds and sanded them down to open and close easily and put hinges on them and now I have a door on both sides that open. Under the curb side we use 2 laundry baskets that slide underneath the bed very well. On the other side there is not as much room, but I do put my tool box there when we are traveling. I have been meaning to get some pics up in the gallery for 2 years but I have not done so yet, hopefully will soon!! I also added some corner brackets to hold the bed up while the doors are open. The only problem is the doors are so long you cannot open both of them at the same time, but it still works very well. It probably took me less than 2 hours total, most of that was running back and forth to the sander so the doors would still look factory with no gaps. All I needed was 4 hinges, 2 knobs, and 2 door catches. I did the hinges and knobs in brass so it would look original!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jlstew said:


> I took off the front panels under the beds and sanded them down to open and close easily and put hinges on them and now I have a door on both sides that open. Under the curb side we use 2 laundry baskets that slide underneath the bed very well. On the other side there is not as much room, but I do put my tool box there when we are traveling. I have been meaning to get some pics up in the gallery for 2 years but I have not done so yet, hopefully will soon!! I also added some corner brackets to hold the bed up while the doors are open. The only problem is the doors are so long you cannot open both of them at the same time, but it still works very well. It probably took me less than 2 hours total, most of that was running back and forth to the sander so the doors would still look factory with no gaps. All I needed was 4 hinges, 2 knobs, and 2 door catches. I did the hinges and knobs in brass so it would look original!
> [snapback]35160[/snapback]​


Sounds like a nice mod. Please post a few pictures...


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i'm not sure this is what your looking for.
but i have a 23rs with a full queen bed in the front.
i cut out two openings on the front bed side. so you dont have to lift bed to gain access.
i then built a face frame with two swing doors to match outback doors.
we use this are so much more now.
i did have a few pictures, i'll see if i can find and post them.
if you need more info just email me.

campingnut18...


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

After spending 2 hours on figuring out how to upload pics (even after reading the instructions). I have put 7 pics in the outback modifications picture gallery of my doors under the bunk beds. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great mod...









Thanks for posting the pictures, they will ready help when I attempt this.


----------



## njdmmoe (May 4, 2005)

Your 1st, logical step is to put 3 inch screws through the outside wall. It should all fall into place after that.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Mod Thanks for the PICs.







Well another mod just has been added. How come the list keeps getting longer not shorter
















Thor


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the tips!








I liked the swinging doors. That is a good idea. 
We have to decide which will be more useful having the full area unobstructed for storage of big things or having pull out drawers that make things easy to see and get to. We have converted the the flip down storage under the TV cabinet to a drawer and I love it. We found that it was worth spending the extra money at Home Depot to get the fully extendable slides for the drawer.
I will definitely take pictures of which one we choose and post them.
Thanks for the comments and feel free to leave any more tips you have.


----------

